# Cheap Digital Camera



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Anyone know of a good cheap digital camera? I want to post some pics of my tank. I am thinking $100 or less if that is possible.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm very happy with the pictures my Kodak DX4330 takes. For $250, it's fairly decent. Anything around $100 isn't going to take pictures worth posting on the net. Unless you find a really good deal for a used one on Ebay.


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

In my experience and opinion, the best cheapest digital out there could be a Canon A60, for about $150. For that price, you get good quality, lots of features, 3x optical zoom, some manual settings, etc. You might even manage to take a decent fish snapshot once in a while.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

I got one off of ebay for around $97 I think plus about $15 for shipping. It is a Fugi and you can see the pix in the photo booth. It is a factory remanufactored or something like that. It is 2.0 megapixels. I didn't want to spend more than that, and so far, I'm really very happy with it. The thing is to keep watch on a bunch of cameras and don't bid until the last minute.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

here's a pic from it


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

That looks sweet, I have a friend at work who I think can get me a good deal on a camera off of Ebay I will talk to him tomorrow.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Jan 20, 2004)

Good luck and make sure to check their feedback first (which I'm sure you know).


----------

